# Just ordered my RedHead Kronik!



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone own one? Comments? Concerns? Its made by BowTech for RedHead, and appears to be a 2" shorter version of the Diamond Justice bow.

It comes with a Hostage rest, but I've already purchased a Whisker Biscuit Deluxe and will swap them immediately. I'm new to all this...so any suggestions on good starter carbon arrows and releases would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

I got the RedHead Kronik this year, and love it. I don't know much about bows except for mine to get fixed up right I had to take it to Santa Fe Archery. Talking about a man that knows his stuff. Anyway I have it all sighted in and made a kill the weekend after having it re tuned at SFA. Maybe the San Antonio folks will do better with you than the ones here in Houston.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks BadaBing! I'm pretty excited to get started with it! I've got a buddy here in SA that set up Matthews and BowTech bows for a living until he got his current job...so I figure if BPS doesn't get it right, he can help out!


----------

